# فلل في قمة الجمال العمراني



## احمد الراشد (10 مارس 2006)

الصفحة الأولي


----------



## احمد الراشد (10 مارس 2006)

الصفحة الثانية


----------



## احمد الراشد (10 مارس 2006)

*فلل فن قمة الجمال العمراني*

الصفحة الثالثة




















.


----------



## احمد الراشد (10 مارس 2006)

الصفحة الرابعة





































.


وتقبلوا تحياااااااااتى​


----------



## المهندس هاني (11 مارس 2006)

والله أخوي أحمد الراشد أبهرتني والله شيء رائع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (24 مايو 2006)

تصميمات جميلة والي الامام دائما


----------



## uweys (24 مايو 2006)

*فلل في قمة الجمال العمراني.*

شكرا لمجهودك . مناظير عالية التقنية ومزوقة .


----------



## soso2006 (25 مايو 2006)

مع خالص احترامى وتقديرى لاستاذى العزيز صاحب هذه المشاريع المتميزة ... فانى اعرض عليكم امثلة اخرى لفيلات بطريقة عصرية ومعمارية ليكون الفكر المعمارى ناضج دائما ولا نقف عند حد نماذج الفيلات التقليدية ... وشكرا


----------



## كمال القبلي (25 مايو 2006)

جميل جدا اخي احمد الراشد 

ولكن هل يمكن لنا التعاون معا في اخراج تصميمات جميلة 

لمباني اقتصادية وجميلة ؟؟؟

مكتبي في المدينة المنورة 

شكرا لك علي هذه النفحة الجميلة 

وتمنياتي لك دوام التوفيق والتحليق عاليا والنجاح


----------



## الحالمة المعمارية (12 نوفمبر 2006)

فعلا مباني جميلة جدا شكرا ليك يااخي


----------



## مريومة (12 نوفمبر 2006)

[الفلل رائعة حقاً والتصميمات تحفة ألا يمكن أن تذودنا بالمساقط أيضا!!!وجزاك الله كل خير]


----------



## mzawaya2004 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

مبروك للجميع بهذه التصاميم


----------



## المصراوي ياسر (12 نوفمبر 2006)

فعلاً تصميمات جميلة والله يوفقك ..


----------



## مصطفى البـــــخ (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*moustafa_elbakh************

:30::12: :30::12: :30:والله يا اخ احمد انت امتعتنى بجمال الفلل:30: :12: :30: :12: :30: 



 



 



 



 



 



 

.​ 

وتقبلوا تحياااااااااتى​ 



[/quote]


----------



## روان ناصر (12 نوفمبر 2006)

جهود مشكورة و فلل رائعة حقا و لكن لو يتم تزويدنا بالمساقط مه جزيل الشكر


----------



## mutq2004 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

... ......................مشكور .......................................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......................
....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......................
....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......................
....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور ......................​


----------



## smairat (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله بيك وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## سامي الدعيس (13 نوفمبر 2006)

أخت soso الثلاث الصور التي عرضتيها في منتهى الروووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة وذلك بالنسبة للمصمم الذي صمم وكذلك بالنسبة لطريقة الإخراج التي استخدمها وأتمنى أن أعرف من الذي قام بهذا العمل الجريء والجميل في آن واحد :80: ............


----------



## م / رانية (13 نوفمبر 2006)

فلل رائعة وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

حاجة خطيرة


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شىء ررررررررررررررررررائـــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

لم ارى له مثيل


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

نرجو عرض المزيييد


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الجهد الرائع


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

اعجبت به فعلا


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

يسعدنى ان ارى هذا الجمال


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

لقد تم مساعدتى فى اختيار ما اريده


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااا


----------



## مها سويدان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

وبالتوفيقان شاء الله


----------



## دكتور سنان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

تصميم تقليدي جداً و موجود في أبسط القرى أين الفكرة أين الإبداع ( عكس التكرار) أين تناسق العناصر و ترابط الكتل أين ما درسناه على مقاعد كليات التصميم المعماري 
إخراج معماري رائع
إبداع و إبتكار و تجديد معماري مفقود أرجو الإطلاع على فن عمارة البوست مودرن و العمارة الحديثة في اليابان 
نأمل مقارنة هذه التصاميم بأعمال المعماري أحمد ميتو حتى نستخد تعبير ( قمة الجمال المعماري ) في مكانه الصحيح
أعتذر للمصمم على مجهوده الرائع و أنا أعترض على تصنيف هذه الأعمال بأنها قمة الجمال المعماري


----------



## على المعمارى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الفلل رائعة حقاً والتصميمات تحفة ألا يمكن أن تذودنا بالمساقط أيضا ودائما مكتبتك عامرة ياخى!!!وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامي الدعيس (15 نوفمبر 2006)

أتمنى من الدكتور سنان أن يشاهد ما عرضته الأختsoso وهي موجودة في نفس هذا الموضوع وهل يعتبرها أيضا ليست ضمن تصنيف الأعمال المعمارية المتميزة .


----------



## engawy (15 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور يا أخ أحمد 
و ننتظر منك المزيد................و شكرا


----------



## mariam ID (15 نوفمبر 2006)

نرجو من soso تزويدنا بالمزيد....... اعجبتني الصورة الاخيرة...


----------



## معماري ناقد (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

اخواني الكرام نحن ما راينا الا اخراجا ميلا وواجهات حلوة , وان كان في بعضها لا يوجد تناسق كبير .

على كل فان المصمم اجاد استخدام تنوع المواد في تنسيق الواجهات وهذه نقطة تحسب له , و لا يكتمل تقييمنا الا اذا راينا المساقط الافقية لهذه المباني , كما طلب الاخوة .

حياكم الله .

بالنسبة للتصاميم التي وضعتها الاخت

فانا ارى فيها نسخا ولصقا من الاساليب الغربية وهي لا تتناسب بحال مع حاجات وظروف البيئة التي نعيش فيها .

مع احترامي وتقديري للجميع .


----------



## sail (16 نوفمبر 2006)

جهود جبارة و روعة خخلب الاذهان ارجو الا تتوقف


----------



## م.محمد الشيخ (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله اللهم زده علما وفهما 
ممكن المساقط ونكون شاكرين 
أخوك محمد الشيخ


----------



## somar (16 نوفمبر 2006)

تصاميمرائعة لكن الايوجد مساقط لها ؟


----------



## هيثم محمد (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فلل جميله جدا ونتمني المزيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## RBF (19 نوفمبر 2006)

معماري ناقد قال:


> بالنسبة للتصاميم التي وضعتها الاخت
> 
> فانا ارى فيها نسخا ولصقا من الاساليب الغربية وهي لا تتناسب بحال مع حاجات وظروف البيئة التي نعيش فيها .
> 
> مع احترامي وتقديري للجميع .



لم لا تصلح لنا؟ أبسبب استخدام الزجاج ؟
لو بسبب الشفافية ، فهناك أنواع جديده من الزجاج العاكس تعمل بشكل متكامل حتى و إن كانت هناك اضاءة من الداخل
و لو بسبب الحراره ، فهناك الزجاج العازل للحرارة و هو تقنيه قديمة و استخدمت في السعودية منذ منتصف الثمانينات

أم بسبب التصميم الجريء ... عادي ، يجب التجديد ، و ليس التجديد للتجديد ، بل التجديد للتطوير ، للتقدم ، لتطويع المواد الأحدث في تصميمات أكثر انفتاحاً
جميل جداً التصميمات المعروضه من صاحب الموضوع ، و لكنها تصميمات للسبعينات و ليس لأوائل القرن الجديد ... تصميمات تفتقر للمواد الحديثة و استخدام التكنولوجيا الجديده

من كان يصدق أنه يمكن استخدام أعمده من الزجاج ؟؟!!!! العلم الحديث مكننا من ذلك ، فالآن يوجد أعمده من الزجاج - الشفاف أيضاً - يمكن أن تحمل حتى أربعة أطنان !!!

فأين نحن من هذا؟ هم اكتشفوا و طوروا هذة الأعمده لرغبة في التجديد و الانفتاح على الطبيعه ، و نحن غارقون في الاسمنت و الحديد و المغلقات!! اللهم الا من بعض الافكار الجديده بمشاريع التخرج ، يصدم أصحابها بعد ذلك بواقع الحياه ، و ينضمون للأغلبيه الاسمنتية


----------



## معماري ناقد (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> فأين نحن من هذا؟ هم اكتشفوا و طوروا هذة الأعمده لرغبة في التجديد و الانفتاح على الطبيعه ، و نحن غارقون في الاسمنت و الحديد و المغلقات!! اللهم الا من بعض الافكار الجديده بمشاريع التخرج ، يصدم أصحابها بعد ذلك بواقع الحياه ، و ينضمون للأغلبيه الاسمنتية



اخي الكريم 

هل المشكلة في المواد وتطويرها فقط ؟؟

هل الهندسة تطوير مواد وتصنيع فقط , نحن في هذا الزمن وصلنا للقمة تطوير وتحويل شكل المادة الى ان خنقنا انفسنا في صناديق الاسمنت التي تحدثت عنها , فرغب الانسان وخاصة الغربي في فتح كل شيء بجعل الامور زجاجية وقال ان هذا تعبيرا للشفافية .

اخي الكريم , العمارة هي تعبير عن هوية والتطوير الحقيقي لها هو السعي لراحة الانسان ضمن هذا الطراز الحضاري , ان الانفتاح لا يتناسب بحال مع حضارتنا وانما يتناسب مع حضارة غربية ترى الانكشاف على العورات فن وقيمة وراحة بعكس حضارتنا اخي الكريم التي ترى في الاحتشام والالتزام اساسا للحفاظ على قيم المجتمع , لهذا كان استخدام الزجاج باشكاله يتناسب مع الطراز الغربي مع انني اختلف مع كل من يقول انه يعبر عن الشفافية , فالشفافية هي الوضوح والصراحة في المعاملات و القوانين والانظمة وليس كشف عورات البيوت !!

انا لست في معرض بيان واقع الحضارة الغربية ولكن اعطيك مثلا , نسمع عن فضائح السياسيين في الغرب او حتى في دول العالم الثالث التي تقلد الغرب تقليد الاعمى الحائر , تستمر الفضيحة لاعوام احيانا وربما يموت قبل ان يكشفو جريمة هذا الشخص والاسباب لذلك كثيرة , منها منصبه الحساس و الجهات الداعمة له في الدولة وقربه من جهات وووووو .

اخي الكريم , من قال ان علب الاسمنت هي تقدم ومدنية ؟؟ انها اختناق بهذه المواد لاستخدامنها لها دون وعي وبصيرة .

ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت و حياك الله اخي .


----------



## الوسام الماسى (2 فبراير 2007)

جهود رائع كتير ما شاء الله وفلل جميلة جدآ الله يوفقك


----------



## أويا1 (11 فبراير 2007)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا أخي علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس مدني أردني (6 مارس 2007)

*فلل جميلة وأفكار معمارية متميزة*

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## leon (6 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا الزوق الجميل


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (6 مارس 2007)

بجد فى منتهى الجمال....الف شكر عليهم.....و شكراً أيضاً ل سوسو على الـ 3 تصميمات دوول


----------



## galal_beh (6 مارس 2007)

مجهود رائع جدا يا اخى ونرجوا منك المزيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## فنونه (17 مارس 2007)

تصاميمها جدا حلو


----------



## zeyad (18 مارس 2007)

duh
boring...I can't live in such houses..sorry


----------



## عابر القلوب (28 أبريل 2007)

تسلم يالغلا


----------



## احمد فيتروني (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لمجهودك . مناظير عالية التقنية ومزوقة .
فعلاً تصميمات جميلة والله يوفقك ..


----------



## حازم نجم (28 أبريل 2007)

انا لي ملاحظة : لو شفتو مباني الشارقة كل تصاميمها المعمارية تعتمد على العمارة والتصميم الاسلامي لاتو على المدى البعيد البناء والابراج الموجودة في دبي مثلا ستعتبر كحضارة غربية موجودة في بلاد عربية فلا بد من الانتباه لمثل هذه الامور 
انا بعتقد انها في غاية الاهمية 

والتصميم الاسلامي العمراتي فريد من نوعه فياريت تكونو من الناس اللي بتعمل على ترسيح الحضارة الاسلامية في التصميم


----------



## archi_oj (28 أبريل 2007)

thanx very much


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (30 أبريل 2007)

جهود مشكورة و فلل رائعة حقا


----------



## م / وليد (2 مايو 2007)

*حقا ابداع*

اسمح لى ان اشكرك على مشاركتنا هذه الابداعات و اسمح لى ان اقتبس منها فى بعض اعمالى الخاصة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (2 مايو 2007)

يا جماعة الخير
لماذا نبالغ في الشكر والاطراء كما نبالغ في الرفض والمعارضة
لماذا ندخل الغرب في كل مشكلاتنا وامورنا "العربية"
هل يشغل الغرب انفسهم بنا كما نشغل نحن انفسنا بهم ونقول انهم سبب تأخرنا......

"ان الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتي يغيروا ما بأنفسهم" صدق الله العظيم


----------



## م / وليد (2 مايو 2007)

اعتقد ان الشكر على العمل مطلوب للتحفيز للمزيد


----------



## koky55 (2 مايو 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة


----------



## مبررك (5 مايو 2007)

مشكور أخي - رائعة والله


----------



## gamal marie (5 مايو 2007)

ممكن مساقط معماري وتفاصيل اخرى مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## agui (6 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي أحمد على الصور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## teba yaser (4 يوليو 2007)

شي جميل وجميل جدا ان ترى افكار مبدعه ومتجدده وتسلم اخ احمد


----------



## Archi27 (7 يوليو 2007)

صور غاية في الروعة و مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح المبهر


----------



## الوفية دائما (7 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

مشكوور اخي الكريم على هذه الفلل الرائعة ....جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك .وننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله.


----------



## سارة فاروق (9 يوليو 2007)

جيدة و لكن السماء طالعة مش طبيعية الأضاءة


----------



## dr.hayfaa (2 أغسطس 2007)

really u are great desgner


----------



## يحيى الصيرفي (2 أغسطس 2007)

التصميمات قمة في الروعة و الابداع 
وفقك الله و الى الامام


----------



## القناوى 1 (3 أغسطس 2007)

شىء رائع بالفعل وانتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ابوووو سعود (3 أغسطس 2007)

ارضاء الناس غايه لاتدرك ....بصراحه التصاميم جيده جدا ....لاني مع اللي قالو ...وااااااااااااااااااو ولا مع اللي انتقدو بشناعه...اللي اقوله الله يعطيك العافيه والى الامام ابو عبدالمحسن


----------



## mokh (3 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسه


----------



## baio210 (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## سيد المعمار (4 أغسطس 2007)

مجموعه رائعه حقا 

مشكووور اخي على المجهود


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود طيب


----------



## Rony (4 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك أخي أحمد على هذا الموضوع الرائع والى الأمام دائما وننتظر إبداعاتك بكل شوق


----------



## فاطمه المصرى (4 أغسطس 2007)

فلل جميله جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رائد2 (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذه الصور الجميلة--واتمنى من ادارة المنتدى جمع هذه الصور وغيرها من صور الفلل والواجهات ووضعها في البوم خاص بها ليستفيد منها جميع الاعضاء --ومشكورين


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (5 أغسطس 2007)

ترى نظرى ماشبع منها نريد المزيد .....ومتشكرة


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (6 أغسطس 2007)

عمل ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## prestige (17 أغسطس 2007)

مع احترامي لكم جميعا .. فالتصميمات الموجوده عادية جداا .. ما ألاحظ فيها ابتكار جديد


----------



## حسام العراقي (18 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا لكن ياريت وتتفضل علينا وتزودنا بالتصاميم (المساقط)


----------



## زئير المجد (20 أغسطس 2007)

رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة تجننننننننننننننننننننن
الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## طارق لهليبو (21 أغسطس 2007)

والله حلوة ياسعد من بتصممله


----------



## rafter (22 أغسطس 2007)

فعلا هايله


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (22 أغسطس 2007)

فلل في غاية الجمال تشكر على الصور


----------



## whiteflower (3 ديسمبر 2007)

فلل جميلة .. وفخمة جداً
و
صور رائعة

حياك الله ..


----------



## علي محمود فراج (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم*

شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي هذه المشاركة المتميزة
و تجدون المزيد في هذا الرابط
http://www.cadmagazine.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=topn&cat=-1


----------



## whiteflower (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جهود مشكورة و فلل رائعة حقا


----------



## أروى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

هى دى الفلل ولا بلاش
بجد جامدين جدا


----------



## crismis2000 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

صور جميلة ورائعة


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (4 ديسمبر 2007)

تصميمات جميلاً واكثر من رائعة شكراً على طرحك لهذه الصور الجملة في المنتدى


----------



## سمية عبد الله (4 ديسمبر 2007)

:20: بالتوفيق


----------



## zenal bden (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
رائع حقيقه شيئ مذهللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
تسلم يدكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## خالد يونس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

بجد بارك الله فيك بجد 70 % منهم حلو اوووى


----------



## محمد منتصر مزيك (6 ديسمبر 2007)

رائعة مثلك


----------



## ALMANSOUR (27 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يقويك باقة غاية في الجمال


----------



## طيارو (28 ديسمبر 2007)

جيد جيد جيد


----------



## طيارو (28 ديسمبر 2007)

اطلب منكم مشروع اكاديمية طيران


----------



## سوداني (29 ديسمبر 2007)

اشغال رائعة ....بالموفقية


----------



## إسلام البكري (10 يناير 2008)

مشكور على مجموعة الفلل الجميلة


----------



## البرق الصامت (11 يناير 2008)

الفلل واجد حلوه، أتمنى تزودنا بالكثير الكثير
مشكور


----------



## experience_home (11 يناير 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ..تصميمات روعة ...جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شوقا للجنة (12 يناير 2008)

بوركتم على هذه التصاميم الرائعة


----------



## ماكسيميليان (15 يناير 2008)

والله عمل روعه ومجهود كبير مبذول في هذا العمل


----------



## دينا عبدالمعطي (15 يناير 2008)

الف شكر:68:


----------



## رغدة تمراز (16 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك وفلل في غاية الجمال جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## قطرة مطر (16 يناير 2008)

رائعه اخي 
شكرا


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (18 يناير 2008)

ليس الفتى من قال كان ابي 
ان الفتى من قال ها انا ذا


----------



## مهند طراد (19 يناير 2008)

عرض جميل وفلل رائعة


----------



## محب الشرقية (19 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

تصاميم رائعة


----------



## معماري ماس (20 يناير 2008)

فيلات جميله الله يعينك


----------



## إكليل الورد (20 يناير 2008)

ماشالله تبارك الله..

مررره ابدااااااع..نفسي اصير كده


----------



## إكليل الورد (20 يناير 2008)

الفلل مررره حلوة بس ايش البرنامج اللي استخدمته عشان تسوي دي الفلل الرائعه ماشالله

دارينا


----------



## عالم البناء (20 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخوي والله فلل روعة


----------



## م عامر (20 يناير 2008)

تصاميم جميلة -- شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## فراس فراس (20 يناير 2008)

نتمنى لك التوفيق ولكن لدي ملاحظة أرجو عدم فهمها على أنها انتقاد أو تقليل من شأن أعمالك 
لكن لاحظت أن معظم الأعمال عبارة عن كتل جميلة ولكن لا جديد فيها فكل الأشكال أو الزخارف أو النمازج التجميلية المستعملة مقتبسة من أشياء رأيناها سابقا في حياتنا
أخي أحمد أنا لا أريد أن أقلل من شأنك بل على العكس 
فهذه التصماميم تعطي الجميع انطباعا أنك معماري جيد جدا ومميز وعندك القدرة على الإبداع فلما لا تفكر في إنتاج شيئ جديد لا مثيل له 
نريد منك شيئا جديدا يعطيك هوية مميزة وأنا واثق من أنك قادر على تصميم شيئ لا مثيل له 

أنا أعتقد أن التميز في العمل المعماري هو الذي يسمو بصاحبه لمراتب أعلى 
أتمنى من الله العلي القدير أن يرفعك لأعلى المراتب 
وشكرا


----------



## وليد الدوري (20 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا وصحيح فلل روعه


----------



## sasy0o0o (21 يناير 2008)

رائعة حقااااااااااا


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

جهود جميلة مشكور جدا


----------



## زياد قباني (1 مارس 2008)

عمل رائع جداً

بس ابغى فلل من حوالي 400 متر مربع 

ممكن


----------



## محمد عباس عبد (2 مارس 2008)

قمة الروعه والى الامام ووفقك الله


----------



## Lelion6000 (6 مارس 2008)

*بــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــك*​ *كـــــــل الشكــــــــــــر والتقديــــــــــر*​ ​ [FONT=&quot]مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور

[/FONT]


----------



## م حسناء (6 مارس 2008)

مششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## نور الكنعاني (7 مارس 2008)

ارج ارسال المساقط باقصى سرعة


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (28 يوليو 2008)

كتير حلوين


----------



## EN_SA_AL (28 يوليو 2008)

لم اري فيهم اي جمال او فكر معماري!!!!!!!!!!!!! كلها لغة معمارية مبهمة تقليد اعمي لعمارة الغير !!!1ويستطيع حتي فني او اي مهندس وليس معماري اخراج وتصمميم افضل من ذلك بكثيير!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
روعة


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (18 أغسطس 2008)

زوقك رائع في اختيار الالوان000


----------



## وائل ايراجون (18 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود جميله وصور اجمل شكرا ليك اخ احمد الراشد.........


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جنان و تحفة كمان


----------



## سـليمان (19 أكتوبر 2008)

* أخوي أحمد الراشد شيء رائع واذا امكن تزويدنا يتصاميم المساقط*​


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (19 أكتوبر 2008)

Thaaaaaaaaank You


----------



## سمر الكيالي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

سلمت الايادي--رسومات جميلة--الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mazen khanfer (20 أكتوبر 2008)

فلل في غاية الروعة بس لو اتزودنا بالمساقط


----------



## iyadcoo (3 نوفمبر 2008)

احسنت والله فعلا فلل في غاية الجمال


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 نوفمبر 2008)

دي مش مشاركة
دي معرض تحف
تبارك الله


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور .. تصاميم جدا ً جميلة


----------



## slah (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لاخواني وساقوم باعداد بعض من المشاريع الخاصة والعامة


----------



## أبو محمد مسلماني (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا
.......................


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## حسن كامل77 (14 أغسطس 2009)

*تصميمات جميلة وفقكم الله*

التصميمات جميله نرجو زيادة الوضوح مع ضبط الاضاءه مع الشكر


احمد الراشد قال:


> الصفحة الرابعة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## طارق المبروك دجن (18 أغسطس 2009)

عمل رائع من كلا الطرفين


----------



## mohamed2009 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## المعمار محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سالمي نوري (20 أغسطس 2009)

واجهات جميلة ولكن اتمنى منك و من جميع افراد الملتقى الاهتمام اكثر بالمخططات الداخلية و مبادئ توزيع المساحات لان مهمة المهندس المعماري تتعدى الاظهار الخارجي كم اننا لا نستطيع الحكم على مشروع الا ادا وجدت جميع المخططات.................................................


----------



## زهراءع (29 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشت يداك اخ احمد على هذه الصور الرائعة و اتمنى ان تمدنا بالمزيد من التصاميم المذهلة.


----------



## moooodi84 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اسال الله لك دوام التوفيق هل من الممكن ان تبين لنا باي برنامج قد صممت هذه المناظر وللعلم المناظر فيها لمسه معمارية جميله


----------



## سعيد عباس محمود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

تصميمات فى منتهى الذوق مبهرة جدا شكرا لك


----------



## بشمهندس كيمو (1 ديسمبر 2009)

تصميم جيد ولكن المناظير ضعيفة جداَ جداَ


----------



## بشمهندس كيمو (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*تصميم جيد ولكن المناظير ضعيفة جداَ جداَ*


----------



## MOoODI (1 ديسمبر 2009)

والله شغل عالى اوى الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## fatma2011 (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا احمد على الواجهات الرائعة واكيد حستفيذ منها فى تصاميمى fa


----------



## نورالدين تو (17 يناير 2010)

*مشكور اخي **تصميمات جميلة*


----------



## ربمود (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا مباني جميلة


----------



## م-ايناس (29 أغسطس 2010)

جميل شكرا علي الصور


----------



## mohamed2009 (29 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## محمد محجوب بكر (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## odwan (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
لكن الصور غير ظاهرة عندي


----------



## الباشااا22 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه علي هذا الجمال ...... وشكرا


----------



## masr70 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الصور معطلة


----------



## borsh (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الصور ماتطلع عندي


----------



## body3010 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

هيا فين التصميميات انا مش لقي حاجه


----------



## arch_hamada (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng/noura (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الصور مش ظاهره يابشمهندسين


----------



## arch_hamada (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل ماشاء الله


----------



## nanou_dragao (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*تصميمات جميلة مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

*


----------



## arch_hamada (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وذادك الله بسطة فى العلم*​


----------



## اسراء84 (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ياريت صاحب الموضوع ان كان موجود ينزل الصور من جديد يمكن لان صارت قديمة مو ظاهره
وايضا شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بيك ان كنت مو موجود اخي


----------



## ام يامن وتسنيم (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## mahmod2008 (20 فبراير 2011)

*تصميمات جميلة والي الامام دائما*​


----------



## biba girl (23 ديسمبر 2011)

[size=]شكرا أخي تضميمات جد رائعة نتمني المزيد بالتوفيق.​[/size]:12:


----------



## نوراليقين111 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

احسست اننى رايت كل المخططات فاصبحت كلها متاشبهة بااخوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووانى ربى يستر على هذا الملل


----------



## العوامى 2011 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جميلة جدا


----------



## engsasa (4 يناير 2012)

جزاكــــــــــ الله خيرا


----------



## eng-sharif (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------

